# نصائح مفيدة لمن يجلس امام الكمبيوتر بكثرة



## merj07 (11 يونيو 2008)

*نصائح مفيدة لمن يجلس امام الكمبيوتر بكثرة

وهي كالتالي:
1- الإكثار من شرب السوائل حتى الليترين يوميا.

2- عدم الجلوس في غرفة مليئة بالغبار والدخان.

3- لا تقترب كثيرا من الشاشة
(يجب أن تكون الشاشة بعيدة عن العين بما لا يقل عن 60 سم)

4- إجلس بوضعية لا تجهد العين
(حيث يكون راسك أعلى من مستوى شاشة الكمبيوتر).

5- أعط لنفسك إستراحة لمدة 10 دقائق كل ساعة
وأنظر إلى النافذة أو الكنب أو الثلاجة
أو أي شيء آخر مريح بعيد عن الوان الكمبيوتر الحادة أو الصاخبة.

6- يساعد الغمز عدة مرات في الساعة عضلات الجفون على الاسترخاء.

7- تأكد من أن الإنارة في الغرفة كافية.

8- عدم التحديق لفترة طويلة دون تغميض
(يجب أن يكون مرة كل خمس ثوان).
9- تأكد من نظافة الشاشة دائما.

ارجو ان  تكونو قد استفدتم  من هده النصائح....*.....man2ool


----------



## candy shop (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نصائح مفيدة لمن يجلس امام الكمبيوتر بكثرة*

نصائح جميله ومفيده 

شكراااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## faris sd4l (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نصائح مفيدة لمن يجلس امام الكمبيوتر بكثرة*

*نصائح كتير مهمة و خصوصي لإلي لاني زي ما بحكو مدمن انترنت و خصوصا مدمن على المنتدى الحلو هادا*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## amjad-ri (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نصائح مفيدة لمن يجلس امام الكمبيوتر بكثرة*

نصائح جميله ومفيده 

شكراااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## vipmsm (22 يونيو 2008)

*شكرا على النصائح الجميلة

على فكرة انا بقعد على الانترنت مش اقل من 16 ساعة يوميا مش لانى مدمن انترنت بس علشان الانترنت هو شغلى ​*


----------



## man4truth (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نصائح مفيدة لمن يجلس امام الكمبيوتر بكثرة*

*شكرا عبى النصائح​*


----------



## kokielpop (23 يونيو 2008)

*شكراااااااااااااااا حدااااااااااااااااااا 
على النصائح الجامدة ديه ​*


----------



## totty (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نصائح مفيدة لمن يجلس امام الكمبيوتر بكثرة*

ميرسى على النصايح دى​


----------



## أحمد من عُمان (30 يونيو 2008)

شكرا .. وأود أن اظيفة تجربتي ، 
بين فترة وأخرى وعندما تحمر عيناي انظر إلى السماء ومن ثم إلى أبعد الجبل ومن ثم الأقرب والأقرب والمباني الأقرب والأقرب حتى أصل بتركيزي البصري لأقرب شيء امامي ثم أعكس تركيزي من الأقرب للأبعد وهكذا عدة مرات .


----------



## سامح ايوب (4 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على النصائح الجميلة دى انا ممكن اقعد عاى الكمبيوتر عشر ساعات او اكتر عشان الشغل شوية وعشان النت شوية


----------



## sara A (4 يوليو 2008)

ميرسى على النصايح


----------

